# استراحة أرصاد العرب > النحل والنحالين >  أسراب من النحل تهاجم رهبانا بوذيين

## النخر

الاثنين, 25 يونيو 2012
بانكوك "د.ب.أ" - هاجمت أسراب من النحل مجموعة من الرهبان المبتدئين في معبد بوذي بشمال تايلاند، مما تسبب في نقل 76 منهم إلى 3 مستشفيات ، حسبما أفادت تقارير إخبارية أمس
ونقلت صحيفة "بانكوك بوست" عن نارين شوتيروسنيميتر مدير مستشفى ماهاراج ناكورن شيانج ماي قوله إن 19 راهبا من بين 53 راهبا وصلوا إلى المستشفى كانوا في حالة خطيرة
وقال إن ستة من الرهبان وصلوا إلى المستشفى في حالة غيبوبة وكان ضغط الدم لديهم عند مستوى منخفض بشكل خطير
وأوضح نارين أن هجمات النحل يمكن أن تكون قاتلة إذا تعرض المصاب للدغات متعددة وكان يعاني من حساسية
وجرى علاج 23 راهبا آخرين في كل من مستشفى تشانج فويك ومستشفى روامباث تشيانج ماي
وعادة ما يعاني ضحايا اللدغات من الغثيان وصعوبة في التنفس وطفح جلدي
وفي الحالات الخطيرة ينخفض ضغط الدم بحدة
وكان الرهبان ينظفون معبد شيدي لوانج ورويهران بمقاطعة شيانج ماي (600 كيلومتر شمال العاصمة بانكوك) عندما هاجمهم النحل.

----------


## البحر الابيض

كنهم بيتحذروا في الايام القادمة
ه ه ه
مشكور أستاذنا على الموضوع

----------

